# When Should I reapply



## Daws (6 Jun 2011)

Hello everybody,

Little background I took the CFAT before and failed twice this was a few years ago. When should I reapply? Do they keep my file open for so long or can I just fill out another app and start the process over ?


----------



## Silverfire (6 Jun 2011)

I'm trying not to step outside of my lane here, but my question is what have you done to improve your scores from last time?  As far as I know, you only get 3 shots at the CFAT (correct me if I'm wrong).  I was under the impression that they want to see proof of you taking classes or courses in order to improve your education.  You shouldn't be asking when you can write your CFAT, rather, whether or not you're prepared or not.


----------



## Daws (6 Jun 2011)

ha ha I kind of figured I would get this.

All I want to know is when I've improved and done what I can to improve is the door still open for me to apply and is there some kind of Wait time to reapply after taking the test twice?


----------



## Romanmaz (6 Jun 2011)

Daws said:
			
		

> ha ha I kind of figured I would get this.
> 
> All I want to know is when I've improved and done what I can to improve is the door still open for me to apply and is there some kind of Wait time to reapply after taking the test twice?


After 3 strikes your not allowed to come within 500 feet of any CFRC's or military personnel.



(sarcasm)


----------



## tanman89 (6 Jun 2011)

It is also my understanding that without some MAJOR educational upgrading a 3rd rewrite is very hard to attain as well... So i would attempt to show them some educational upgrading you've done and show them why you deserve a third shot.

Also just to clarify i know for a fact the wait time from your first test to 2nd test is 90 days then after that they have to write to get permission to give you a third chance.



Any further questions please feel free to PM me.


John


----------



## tanman89 (6 Jun 2011)

And to answer the second part of the question (and someone can correct me if im wrong) but from what the recruiter told me when you apply the first time you are assigned a number and that number follows you forever as far as the military is concerned i want to say "service number" but not sure if thats correct terminology and dont want to mislead. But yes they will have something stating your 2 previous failed attempts.


----------



## howitzer89 (13 Jun 2011)

I missed the job I wanted to get by getting 3 questions wrong so they told me to wait 90 days, call them and they will try and reschedule me for another test date. 
The next 3 months are going to be nothing but study study and review for me.


----------



## Fanfreluche (13 Jun 2011)

I remember the first time I tryed to join... passed everything except 1 test..
did not even know you were aloed to try again... if i knew back then all I needed was to wait 3  months I would be in a boat right now

10 years later im going  for it again but il make sure I can do twice the puch up i need to pass the  test  
my pride will kill me if i fail again on the same test  :-\   ... best of luck to you to for your retest


----------



## Nauticus (13 Jun 2011)

Fanfreluche said:
			
		

> I remember the first time I tryed to join... passed everything except 1 test..
> did not even know you were aloed to try again... if i knew back then all I needed was to wait 3  months I would be in a boat right now
> 
> 10 years later im going  for it again but *il make sure I can do twice the puch up i need to pass the  test  *
> my pride will kill me if i fail again on the same test  :-\   ... best of luck to you to for your retest


This is actually good advice, said everywhere on this forum, but I'm going to emphasize it again. By the time you take your test, do your best to be capable of exceeding the minimum requirements, in the PT Apt, or whatever the test is.


----------

